# Ate Some Plastic Bag *Help*



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

I keep the rats food in a plastic bag near their cage. Makes it easier to feed them. A couple nights ago, while I spent the night away from home, someone at my house had fed them and placed the bag right next to the cage so that one of the rats was found eating the plastic bag and the only reason she was caught doing that was because my dog was barking at her. Thank God for my dog. Though by that time, she had already eaten about a 2in circle into the bag. What I'm wondering is...is this harmful for the rat? I'm really worried


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My rats have done this and nothing ever came of it. I wouldn't worry unless she is choking on it or there is blood in her stool.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright, thanks Stephanie. You've eased my mind


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She may have just torn the bag open and hid the pieces... But yeah, if you're worried I suppose you could feed her something high fiber, like pumpkin pie filling and make sure she's going and eating.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey that can be easily done. I give my dog pumpkin pie filling. Helps to harden her poops as she has a bad tummy and often does squishy/messy ones. Thanks!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, if it doesn't taste good, I doubt she actually ate it - more likely shredded it because it was fun and made great crinkly noises.

Have a look around in the cage/bedding for any bits. I found parts of my mother-in-law's lampshade in our cage after they looked after them one time for us and placed their cage too close to a bedroom lampshade :lol:


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol! That's pretty funny  I'll have a look see, for sure. You're most likely right. They do love crinkly stuff!


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Rats have the ability to chew things without swallowing it, so I dont think you have anything to worry about


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok...but I don't see where it could have gone :S I don't see it in there cage. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Rats are excellent at hiding things LoL I am sure she is fine though I caught Sugar bear with half of my floating raft pool thing in her cage one day she shredded it and probably ate some of it too but she is fine


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

just dont put them next to your bed sheets... you know what happens then. bye bye bedsheets


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol you know it


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol...... Definate no, no. :lol:


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

They'll steal just about anything, xp! I was doing my homework today and Luigi stole the piece of paper I was working on! Goodness, what a little thief. lol


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok I'll add a story too!

Like everyone has said, I doubt your rat actually ate the bag so I wouldn't worry too much. One time I left the lab block bag on top of the cage and went to class. When I got back, my rat had chewed a hole in the bag and one by one pulled each and every piece out and made a huge pile in the corner. I bet he thought he was the cock of the walk.


----------

